
The Five Distros That Changed Linux - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7651
======
jchonphoenix
Caldera isn't really that large of a milestone. And this article is definitely
missing Gentoo. In today's world, the power users swing towards Gentoo and the
rest towards Ubuntu (or fedora). Everyone else just falls somewhere in the
other distros.

